
Slingcode - fjkraan
https://slingcode.net/
======
fjkraan
Slingcode is a personal computing platform in a single html file.

~~~
feross
Can you edit the title to say "Slingcode: personal computing platform in a
single html file". I think that would make the purpose of Slingcode clearer to
more people.

